# My Beef with Abady



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

I do not like Abady one bit. I consider it to be one of the worst foods you can feed your dogs. Anyone with any knowledge of canine nutrition would read the ingredients and immediately step away from this product. I would group it in the same category as the other disgusting foods, like Alpo, Pedigree, Iams, Eukanuba, Pro Plan, and Beneful. I will use Abady Classic Maintenance/Stress formula as an example. 

Ingredients:
Chicken By-Products Meal (Highest Quality), White Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal (Select Grade), Lard (the finest land-based source of the longest chain Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids), Safflower Oil, Beef Fat, Dicalcium Phosphate, Beef Meat & Bone Meal, Potassium Chloride, Undefatted Beef Liver (Human Grade), Flaxseed Oil (Organic), Whey Protein Concentrate, Choline Choride, Natural Flavor, Menhaden Fish Oil, Ferrous Sulfate, d-Alpha Tocopheeryl Actate (Source of natural Viatmin E), Magnesium Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Acetate, Taurine, Niacinamide, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Inositol, Citrus Bioflavanoid Complex, Ergocaciferol (Vitamin D3), Manganese Sulfate, Riboflavin, Potassium Iodide, Phytonadione (Vitamin K1), Thimaine Hydrochloride, Cupric Oxide, Chromium GTF, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Biotin, Cyanocobalamin Concentrate (Vitamin B12).

The third ingredient in this food is a named meat product, in meal form. This is a fish meal product, but we are unable to locate any guarantee on the manufacturer's website that the protein ingredients used in the food are free of ethoxyquin (ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative, commonly added to fish ingredients, but that is banned or heavily regulated in human food production due to the belief that it is carcinogenic). Two further meat related products (including the primary ingredient) are all by-products. It is impossible to ascertain the quality of by-products, and these ingredients may include 4-D and other condemned meats. Chicken by-product meal is defined by AAFCO as "consisting of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice. Meat and bone meal is an extremely low quality product of unidentifiable origin and something we would go to great lengths to avoid in any dog food. It is defined as "the rendered product from mammal tissues, exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices". White rice is the main grain in the food, and is of decent quality. Lard is a low quality rendered fat, similar to tallow but sourced from pigs. The manufacturer does not disclose the nature of the preservatives used in this product. The food does utilise synthetic vitamin K, a substance linked to liver problems. Overall, this product probably contains a reasonable amount of meat-related products, but makes prolific use of very low quality and unidentifiable source ingredients. The food has been rated accordingly. 

While I do appreciate that the third ingredient is a named meat product, this food contains byproducts, byproducts of unidentifiable origin, and low quality fats. I would never feed my dog this food! Just thought I'd pass this information along...:tongue:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think you have any clue what makes a good diet.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

You forgot to mention most granulars are well over 800 cals per cup.

You also forgot to mention no modern diet has yet to match strength of Abady granular diets from 20 years ago, now called "Economy Maintenance" or "Bottom Line Maintenance". This is in regards to the relationship of animal source proteins within the protein core on a dry matter basis.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

And I can all but guarantee this, them Labs don't hunt. For if they did you may find yourself a bit more knowledgeable about the importance of animal source proteins. It is no surprise that most kibble feeders with working gun dogs stick with Purina Pro Plan and feeds like Diamond, both witch use chicken by-product meal. Because personal aesthetic appeal of ingredients should always take a back seat when it comes to what is best for the health of the animal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LabradorRetriever2009 said:


> I do not like Abady one bit. I consider it to be one of the worst foods you can feed your dogs. Anyone with any knowledge of canine nutrition would read the ingredients and immediately step away from this product.


Oh. And I assume you don't like Wysong, either.

Or any other kibble other than Artemis Maximal Dog.


----------



## LabradorRetriever2009 (Jan 29, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> Oh. And I assume you don't like Wysong, either.
> 
> Or any other kibble other than Artemis Maximal Dog.


If you've read any of my other posts, you will see that there are a number of other diets I think are the best. Those are; Artemis Maximal Dog, Blue Wilderness, GO Natural Grain Free Canine, Horizon Legacy Adult Canine, Horizon Legacy Puppy, Innova EVO (Large bites), Innova EVO (Small bites), Innova EVO Red Meat (Large bites), Innova EVO Red Meat (Small bites), Innova EVO Reduced Fat, Instinct Chicken Meal Formula, Instinct Duck Meal & Turkey Meal Formula, Instinct Rabbit Meal Formula, Orijen 6 Fresh Fish, Orijen Adult, Orijen Puppy, Orijen Puppy Large, Orijen Senior, Solid Gold Barking at the Moon, TOTW High Prairie Canine Formula, TOTW Wetlands Canine Formula, Wellness Core, Wellness Core Ocean, and Wellness Core Reduced Fat. 

Wysong? Hmm...Let's take Wysong Synorgen Canine Diet for example. 

Ingredients:
Chicken, Ground Brown Rice, Ground Flax Seeds, Poultry Fat, Salt, Yeast Culture, Lecithin, Natural Extractives of Cloves, Sage, and Rosemary, Dried Kelp, Garlic, Black Pepper, Artichoke, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Entercococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Product, Ascorbic Acid, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Proteinate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement. 

The first ingredient in this food is a named meat source. The next two ingredients are decent quality grains, and these probably make up the vast bulk of the food. Note that poultry fat is the fourth most prolific ingredient in the food, and likely the third once the ingredient "chicken" has it's water content removed. 

I do not think Wysong is the worst, but it certainly is a bad food to feed your dogs. It contains insufficient meat products, and the poultry fat is a low quality ingredient for which it is impossible to determine source or quality. I would never feed my dog this food and do not recomend it to anyone!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Says the guy who feeds Artemis which has almost the same ingredients.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

LabradorRetriever2009 said:


> If you've read any of my other posts, you will see that there are a number of other diets I think are the best. Those are; Artemis Maximal Dog, Blue Wilderness, GO Natural Grain Free Canine, Horizon Legacy Adult Canine, Horizon Legacy Puppy, Innova EVO (Large bites), Innova EVO (Small bites), Innova EVO Red Meat (Large bites), Innova EVO Red Meat (Small bites), Innova EVO Reduced Fat, Instinct Chicken Meal Formula, Instinct Duck Meal & Turkey Meal Formula, Instinct Rabbit Meal Formula, Orijen 6 Fresh Fish, Orijen Adult, Orijen Puppy, Orijen Puppy Large, Orijen Senior, Solid Gold Barking at the Moon, TOTW High Prairie Canine Formula, TOTW Wetlands Canine Formula, Wellness Core, Wellness Core Ocean, and Wellness Core Reduced Fat.


This guy has GOT to have some kind of website he is copying and pasting from. I mean, come on. Some kid is in school and now that he has all this black and white text in his grasp, he's the genius the world has been waiting for. Lab, all of your opinions are very biased and without your own research. It SOUNDS like you're just regurgitating anything you read that favors your personal, biased opinion.. I could be wrong, but that's what your coming off as, man


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LabradorRetriever2009 said:


> I do not think Wysong is the worst, but it certainly is a bad food to feed your dogs. It contains insufficient meat products, and the poultry fat is a low quality ingredient for which it is impossible to determine source or quality. I would never feed my dog this food and do not recomend it to anyone!


Wysong kibble is designed to be accompanied with fresh raw or cooked meat or canned 100% meat dog food. This way less kibble is used and the meat content is increased. Wysong kibble is not designed to be fed exclusively on its own.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

LabradorRetriever2009 said:


> If you've read any of my other posts, you will see that there are a number of other diets I think are the best.



I'm sorry, apparently I have not read ALL of your posts. I rarely have as much time on my hands as you do.


----------

